# This sander gets the job done!



## cabs4less (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm jealous!!!!!


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Ron, you are going to get alot of great use out of this sander. I also have the non oscillating model and find it to be one of those tools that I should have bought long ago. The sandpaper is much cheaper if you buy it in rolls. I buy the 50 yard rolls and save alot of money on sandpaper.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I hope you enjoy it for years to come.


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks (Dec 29, 2009)

Sweet! I recommend you get sandpaper rolls from industrial abrasives, great price and by far the best paper i've used.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Sandpaper link
http://www.industrialabrasives.com/sanding-rolls-aluminum-oxide-polycotton-drum-sanding-rolls-3x52-yds-c-79_154.html


----------



## Maggiepic (Aug 26, 2010)

I have this model also. I have feed belt tracking problems, although still functional. I also have some minor vibration problems while in the osc. mode. I'm going to try to adjust the gibs on the osc. rail and see if that helps. The longer life of the sandpaper is a major plus and the reduced burning if the paper is getting tired. I get rolls of paper from supergrit.


----------



## Castlewerks (Jul 15, 2010)

Ron,

I have been looking at this model for a while and with the promotion that Jet was running, I finally ordered one as well-it should arrive next week… Now I just have to figure out where in the shop I'm going to put it 

Cheers,


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Ron, this one is high on my wish list and I kicked myself for not asking my wife for an advance on my allowance when I saw the price drop. Thanks for the review. It definately makes me glad I have decided to get one of these.


----------



## Porosky (Mar 10, 2009)

I paid full price a year ago. Worth every penny! No regrets. Hands down the best!


----------



## TheOldTimer (Dec 13, 2009)

Ron: You will not regret the purchase. I also have the non-oscillating version and use it on every project in the shop. I replaced my conveyor belt with a neopreme or rubber drive belt and have been using it for about 3 years now. It out preformes the sanding belt that came with the machine. I also buy all my abrasives from Industrial Abrasives in bulk rools.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Man thats a sander congrats! I'm jealous!


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Like others are saying … I recently bought a used 16-32, and … it's Tool Love.

So … that thing's gotta' be great !!!

Couple things I learned about the 16/32 that MAY be applicable to it's larger brother:

1) Somebody put a "muffin fan" on the conveyor motor, to increase service life, by decreasing temperature. I may do that, too;

2) If yours has a circuit breaker, rather than the "Smart Start" circuitry (is that the right name ?), you may find yourself occasionally tripping the breaker, by dialing in either too much bite or too much belt speed. I bought a panel ammeter, and a plastic project box, and am going to wire the ammeter inline.

My motor is rated at 15A, so … if I stay south of that number … I should be able to either take bigger bites, run pieces through faster, or both … without tripping the breaker.

Plus … let's be honest … it'll be REALLY COOL to watch.

Gotta' buy a few bits and pieces, to hook it in, but I'll put up pics, when done.

Congrats !!!!


----------



## JohnAlson (Aug 9, 2011)

Theres a consumer based review over here too: jet 22-44 oscillating drum sander review


----------



## thedouglascollection (May 20, 2014)

Just bought this unit 1 week ago. Must have gotten a lemon because my osc broke after less then 30 minutes of use. The cast iron hook that the moving arm attaches to snapped off. Not very happy.


----------

